# Logging Camp



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The KMRR is expanding into the wilderness for better wood. (they depleted their supply so they have to move on) The guys have been using this rainy weather to build their new logging camp. So far they have one shack built and probably another 2 more to build. Amazingly the sun decided to come out and dry things out after what seems to be months of rainy weather.


When I first started building this srtructer I was not too sure about it. It is amazing what a little detailing and paint can do to a simple shack. Overall I am very happy with the look. The roof is an old metal coffee can. Half is rusted because I had a sheet outside. The back is still shiny waiting to get rusty. The paint is a heavy coat of brown wash. Then I sanded the shack down to give it a worn look. It also has a solar powered light. Solar panel is on the side of building. I still have some details to add plus another 2 more shacks. Total cost for this project $0. Now I need to start getting more figures (they are too dam expensive though-ill take donated figures LOL  )


----------



## Russell G (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice lookin building Shawn! The price is right. Roof looks good from here.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn, 

That is AWESOME! Thanks for posting pictures of your work. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great looking cabin Shawn, can't wait to see more! Don't forget, every good camp needs a makeshift saloon!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

That's a great piece of work! Thanks for posting the pixes.


----------

